
How do you make money online? Why is it so hard? - zippy786
I&#x27;ve been trying to make money online and been unsuccessful. I&#x27;ve been good at solving problems when I worked for others. All my previous employers ask me to re-join them at sometime, however as I want to be independent I try to make money online and I&#x27;ve failed many times. I wish there was a place where you could just log in and solve database, coding, scalability issues.<p>What&#x27;s your success story in making money online ? And I&#x27;m talking the 500-1000$ jobs.
======
andersthue
I and a few entrepreneurs I know have build $4000+ a month software business,
most from downloadable software, some from SaaS.

On average it has taken 5+ years to build it to that level from first try, you
might need to find a little patience ;)

~~~
lj3
Do you mind if I ask what industries? SaaS success stories are fairly
plentiful on here thanks to Patio11 and former Ask HN threads, but it's rare
to hear about a successful downloadable software company. The common wisdom
about downloadable software is that nobody pays for software these days. I'd
love to be proven wrong here.

------
exolymph
Are you asking about freelancing, or something different like passive income
or selling products?

------
ray_marrrow_678
Make a profile on Toptal, LiquidTalent or Hired. Working on projects is the
way to go till youve figured out your dream job

------
floordaemon
Stop being so lazy.

